# Aurora 1964 Original Gigantic Frankenstein-completed



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Restored this model, wanted the prototype vintage look, like on the box top,
Imho this kit doesnt look good when overly done, and its easy to over do this.
I am happy with the results, its has that Big Frankie vintage look , since its an original, the seams lines were left in to give it that prototype look.
Thanks for looking.
Randy


----------



## hedorah59 (Nov 24, 2008)

Most Excellent! Love the colors you used, especially his skin - Perfection :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Quite a beautiful little monster! Excellent job!


----------



## crazypredator2 (Dec 1, 2009)

love that skintone, what colors did you use?


----------



## roadflea (Jul 14, 2009)

you never fail to amaze me another GREAT piece you really need to do a step by step on something from takeing the pieces out of the box to the last step LOL he looks GREAT!!!


----------



## dklange (Apr 25, 2009)

Your Big Frankie really does has the retro look. As always, your work is impeccable!! The skin tone and shading around the eyes looks great. An original too, very cool!!! - Denis


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

crazypredator2 said:


> love that skintone, what colors did you use?


Tamiya flesh mixed with tamiya white.
randy

Thanks evreryone for the compliments.
randy


----------



## Mark_6478 (Aug 27, 2000)

Absolutely beautiful work Randy..... I agree with everyone else about that fleshtone - Perfect! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Phenomenal work as always! I agree with everyone else about the flesh tones--that's how I always imagined Frankenstein's creation would look. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

The big Frankie with the white skin, is actually this kit, it had been stripped and repainted.The painting was overly done, didnt like the skin color either, a re do was a must.
Randy


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

buzzconroy said:


> Restored this model, wanted the prototype vintage look, like on the box top...


I hear ya, buzz, and you've fulfilled your aim splendidly. When Revell reissued the Fab Four in 1999 with the original art on the long boxes, I built and painted them pretty much out-of-the-box also. At the same time, I wanted them to reflect the modeling skills I had developed over the suceeding thirty-some years. By the time I got around to restoring my Big Franky, though, I decided to take him farther.

You can wring a lot out of the kit if that's what you want to do. There are photos of my Gigantic Frankenstein on this page, just to provide another take on this model. That's one of the elements of this hobby that I feel qualifies it as a form of Art - that all of us can interepret the same kit in our own way. Thanks for sharing your take on this classic.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Mark I always like your Big Frankie with the Jack Davis look, you captured it beautifully, its your own style, and cant be copied, thanks for the compliments.
Randy


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Very cool paint job, great work as always Randy! :thumbsup:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

What fun! I agree with the other guys about your work on the skin tones, and the clothing looks clean and simple. 
Nice display area too.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks again everyone for the kind words.
Randy


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Randy...you and Mark McGovern are the level of modeler I would like to be...and I will in 30 or 40 more years...


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

I agree over doing the kit obscures it's charm. The retro look does look better. I saw one with purple around the eyes which looked good and retro.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Randy,
Love your Big Frankie. Very dark looking. I Love that kit. Here's mine from last year (2008). Now I did this kit when I was 8 years old but that kit is long gone! So I Loved doing him again and had a lot of fun! I even scratched build the base. Check it out! I Love this kit! :thumbsup:











Happy Aurora Trails!
Chinxy! :dude:


----------



## MJB (Aug 3, 2001)

Excellent work, Buzz!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Freaking Awesome Randy :thumbsup:
Hey I've always had a question about this kit... never getting one as a kid because of the 'Kings Ransom' price at the time
...but what were the paint colors included with the kit?
My guess would be Red, Green and Black...
Was I close? 
Mcdee


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I had the canadian kits as a kid, 3 Aurora speed dry paint colors, red blue yellow and a paintbrush.the paints were held together by a metal band, if I remember correctly.This kit was 6.49 in Canada.
Thanks again for the compliments.
Randy


----------



## rusty nail (Aug 9, 2008)

NIce job!:thumbsup:


----------



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Great work Bro !!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Great work!!


----------

